# IASCA & MECA 2x SQC/IQC Event in Syracuse NY 5/31



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope to have a good turn out. We are usually good for 10+ cars. 

Sunday, May 31, 2015 Syracuse Customs DPE [SQC | IQC]


Working on getting MECA 2x SQL there as well.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm planning to go, and as far as I know, so is Carl. Also, my Mom maybe making her SQ debut, too!!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> I'm planning to go, and as far as I know, so is Carl. Also, my Mom maybe making her SQ debut, too!!


Lol.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------

